# Tizzy without mud and yuk!



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Since we brought Tizzy home it has rained and rained... keeping her clean for a day has been almost impossible LOL! Yesterday she had a bath and a bit if a trim. Dont know just what I am going to do clip wise yet. She needs some more coat on her legs and topknot. She and Hoolie are best of friends.. he is suer she was brought here just for him  she is so much fun...We are loving our Poodle Puppies! Hoolie will have a grooming this week also... I am going to trim him down a bit.. The coat change and rain has made the big coat a real challenge to keep up and we are ready for a change.. nothing real drastic but shorter!


----------



## Tucker57 (Nov 20, 2010)

How old is Hoolie? I'm thinking about adding a puppy this summer, but is it crazy to consider when I already have a 10 month old pup?


----------



## mandyand casey (Jan 12, 2011)

ha ha mandy was 5 months or so when i brought home Casey and though a lot of work more because Casey had stomache issues from get go i wouldn`t have it any other way now.
Some people thought i was nuts and some thought it would never work but i have 2 very well behaived happy 3 year old spoos now


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Hoolie is 14 months old( just past a year when we brought Tizzy home) ... I thought I was crazy also and so did my DH but I wanted them to sort of grow up together and have each other to work out some of that excess energy with. Since Tizzy is a Mini and younger I do supervise their play. He could very easily overwhelm her but at the same time I am amazed at how he adjusts his play to accommodate her and she is pretty fearless  I think the hardest part for me was having one just through the house breaking and needing my constant attention and starting right back in with another but I was in great practice so it has been easy


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Such a beauty! Love Tizzy's color.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is soooooo pretty! Lovely little girl!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

You know, you ladies with your success stories are not exactly helping me overcome my chronic case of multiple poodle syndrome (MPS). Must ... resist ... checking ... poodle ... rescue ... website! :smile:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Look at all that lovely fluff! She looks wonderful. I sure is discouraging when all it does is rain all the time and makes so much work for you. We are having the same type of weather her too. It will be summer soon...or so I keep telling myself._


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> You know, you ladies with your success stories are not exactly helping me overcome my chronic case of multiple poodle syndrome (MPS). Must ... resist ... checking ... poodle ... rescue ... website! :smile:


Im in Ca. I can help you look!!!! I will help you overcome your problem by helping you with the cure!!!!!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _Look at all that lovely fluff! She looks wonderful. I sure is discouraging when all it does is rain all the time and makes so much work for you. We are having the same type of weather her too. It will be summer soon...or so I keep telling myself._


It is hard... yesterday I was taking her out on a leash to potty in the gravel so she didnt get dirty for a day lOL! Well, you know the old saying April Showers Bring May Flowers, we say May Showers bring June flowers.. we always rain all the way through May!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Tizzy is so pretty! Absolutely love the name! Mine are about the same ages as yours. Penny is 14 months and Ollie 5 months. I wanted them to be close in age for the same reasons. They are always together. Both miniatures, although, Ollie is more of a true mini while Penny is a small mini. Thinking I got lucky with Ollie re: housetraining, he mimics Penny. He watched her ring the bells and go outside to potty and after 3 weeks, he does it too. While he's young to declare victory, he's pretty reliable.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

It's so endearing to hear how Hoolie has taken to Tizzy! It's wonderful he has a playmate. As for Tizzy, well you know I can just barely stop myself from driving down your way and snatching her. She's soooo darn cute! She looks lovely, all fluffy and clean. I keep reminding myself that puppies are_ a lot_ of work, and also if I dared to add another my DH would probably run away from home!

BTW, I feel your "rain pain," we've had it non-stop too. At first I was being a good sport about it because I finally got a grooming table with a noose and an HV dryer. But the novelty has worn off and I'm so tired of the mud, mud, mud!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> It's so endearing to hear how Hoolie has taken to Tizzy! It's wonderful he has a playmate. As for Tizzy, well you know I can just barely stop myself from driving down your way and snatching her. She's soooo darn cute! She looks lovely, all fluffy and clean. I keep reminding myself that puppies are_ a lot_ of work, and also if I dared to add another my DH would probably run away from home!
> 
> BTW, I feel your "rain pain," we've had it non-stop too. At first I was being a good sport about it because I finally got a grooming table with a noose and an HV dryer. But the novelty has worn off and I'm so tired of the mud, mud, mud!


Well, I wouldnt let you take her home but you are always welcomed to come and play


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Feathersprings said:


> Well, I wouldnt let you take her home but you are always welcomed to come and play


That's MORE than fair of you! No worries, I wouldn't want to rob Hoolie of his little buddy. Besides, keeping one muddy mini clean is enough for me these days!!


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

Ah yes, rain and 2nd puppy. I have experience with both. It has rained non-stop here in Seattle since about last October! My backyard is a muddy mess and the lovely sod I laid down a year and half ago, so Dudley would have a potty place, has disappeared entirely. I am so tired of muddy paws and wet muddy poodles, I literally scream sometimes! 

So the question is it a good idea to get a second puppy when the first poo is still a puppy: Dudley was almost 18 mos when we got Nell. It's so hard to separate out Nell just being Nell from being the second puppy. She was REALLY hard to potty train. At 4 months, she was still peeing in the house multiple times a day. Now at 5 months it happens about twice a week. It was hard because we needed to get her out to pee, but she just wanted to play play play with big brother. So she would be outside for an hour, then come in and pee on the floor. We would take her out first and make her go before Dudley was allowed out - we still do that. So I think that the potty training can be tougher when there is another puppy around to interfere. But maybe it was just Nell and she would have been that way as an only puppy. Hard to say.

However, when I see how much my two spoos love each other, it brings tears to my eyes. They are inseparable. When one is away for even 1/2 hour, the reunion that goes on would make you think it had been days since they had seen each other. And they entertain each other, which takes the pressure off me and my husband. When Dudley was an only pup, he wanted our attention all the time. Now I can send the two pups out to the backyard and they'll play for an hour all by themselves, I just have to check in every few minutes to make sure they aren't getting into trouble. And of course, there is that problem with the rain and 8 muddy paws instead of 4!

My vote would be to get the second puppy but be prepared for it to be a little more work initially. It's so fun to see what different personalities they have.

And your poos are lovely. Clean fluffy poodles, is there anything better?


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Did anyone say "storms"? I'm taking a storm break by looking at PF instead of the weather, although I have the tv on in the background. Have to say--although I hate the desruction that the storms bring, I love hearing the thunder and rain. Hopefully, no tornadoes tonight for anyone.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

amerique2 said:


> Did anyone say "storms"? I'm taking a storm break by looking at PF instead of the weather, although I have the tv on in the background. Have to say--although I hate the desruction that the storms bring, I love hearing the thunder and rain. Hopefully, no tornadoes tonight for anyone.


I love the sound of thunder and rain also but unfortunately have a Greyhound that is terrified by it so am always sorry to see it coming! Looks like we have at least 5 dry days coming up , yay!!! It should at least get us through Training classes this week


----------

